# Blending Popcorn Job



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. The job is finally done I finished on friday here is one of the ceilings I had to do.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great! Do you have any pics of the work in progress? What did you end up doing?


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

RCP said:


> That looks great! Do you have any pics of the work in progress? What did you end up doing?


I 4 got to take an after pic of this area. I did the whole job with that Homax Popcorn Easy patch spray. The job wasent big enouf to invest in a hopper gun but next time I think it would be a wise investment. The only problem with spraying from a can it's not an exact match but it was close enouf for what I was doing.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

this would not be acceptable to me.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

high fibre said:


> this would not be acceptable to me.


What??? You dont like the job I did?


----------

